
Books with titles so good, you don’t have to read them - imartin2k
https://writingcooperative.com/10-top-turnkey-titles-books-with-titles-so-good-you-dont-have-to-read-them-2002e25977a5
======
Hasknewbie
Unrelated to tech or entrepreneurship, but the great Russian filmmaker
Tarkovsky published a book with that kind of title before his untimely death.

Tarkovsky may or may not be your cup of tea, but he is remembered for his
unique and intricate cinematography. The book's title? _Sculpting In Time_.
When I came across it, I thought "well, that explains a few things".

